# Do annubia plant species flower?



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

So I have had this little annubia nana for about 9 months now and it has done spectacular. For the last two weeks or so I have been watching grow what I thought was a new leaf. However the stem just kept growing and growing to the point where it was 3-4x longer than the other stems. I did a water change yesterday that exposed this little bud and I think that caused it to open up. I was really surprised to find a flower!!!!!! There is a picture below. A few questions?
1) Is this normal or am I super special?
2) Did I ruin everything by exposing it to air prematurely causing it to open before reaching the surface?
3) Is there anything special I should do with it?

Thanks for all the info


----------



## Arthur7 (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, it is Anubias barteri var nana. BTW, very nice picture.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I had the same thing happen in my tank. Freaked me out. Congrats!


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

One of the few, if not the only, plant that blooms under the water.


----------



## chenowethpm (Jan 8, 2014)

Very nice! I want one


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I have one Anubias that is so big it has had as many as 27 flowers on it at the same time.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful!


----------



## AquaAggie (Jan 4, 2013)

jrman83 said:


> I have one Anubias that is so big it has had as many as 27 flowers on it at the same time.


Thanks for the info JrMAN83. So I guess that means that I didn't do anything wrong? YAY!

Is there anything special to do with the bloom or just enjoy it while it is here?

Thanks again.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

The nice thing about getting an anubias to flower is that the flower will survive for quite some time under water. Blyxa, both japonica and aubertii will flower underwater, but the flowers are very short lived (hours on a good day).
Blyxa is actually an odd plant in that it can only live submerged, but still insists on sending up very short flower stems.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

AquaAggie said:


> Thanks for the info JrMAN83. So I guess that means that I didn't do anything wrong? YAY!
> 
> Is there anything special to do with the bloom or just enjoy it while it is here?
> 
> Thanks again.


Just enjoy it. They are kind of cool.


----------



## egm2001 (Jan 12, 2014)

Awesome! One of mine just did the same thing. I wish I knew how so that the ones in my other tanks would do the same!


----------

